# big nose pigeon ??



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

why my pigeon has a big nose and big eyelid??
like a puffcorn many people her in the philippine they said
that the big nose is a racing pigeon
and he easy to find his home 

is that true?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

its a dragoon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Or an English Carrier.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

post pic's please so we can see


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

same as this but darker color feather
but the nose and eyes are the same and same body structuers but darker color


sorry i dont have a good camera


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Its just a homer, they often get like that as the males get older.


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

idont know if how are old is he
but is that true if the pigeon have big nose it has a strong homing instinc


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Unlikely. 

It's like Matt says, some get like that with age.

Two of our rescue pigeons who are male homers with very big 'noses' came to us because they got lost (one flew in the opposite direction to 'home'), and were not good homers


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

John_D said:


> Unlikely.
> 
> It's like Matt says, some get like that with age.
> 
> Two of our rescue pigeons who are male homers with very big 'noses' came to us because they got lost (one flew in the opposite direction to 'home'), and were not good homers


Yeah. Who nose?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

jpsnapdy said:


> Yeah. Who nose?


 

Good thinkin'


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Wattles and eye ceres are larger on some strains of homers. And then age has something to do with it also. Remember the old line crosses that the racing homer developed from It is nothing to worry about. Do you know it strain line back ground and i see its banded what year was it banded


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, that is a racing pigeon. Cere size has nothing to do with homing ability.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

personally I like the ones who have the large ceres/wattles like puffcorn..which is a good description..lol..


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

That is a typical size cere for a homing pigeon, specially cock, I've seen bigger specially the imported one, the size of the cere has nothing to do with the racing ability of the bird, check the band for the age of your bird it should be there usually the last 2 digit of the year.


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

my pigeon dont have a ring band

but when i test him 10km away from home he fly to the cage
not too much fast but it seems fast


----------

